# Sunday Special - Mixed Multiple Choice



## luckytrim (Jun 30, 2019)

Sunday Special - Mixed Multiple Choice
... Easy Sunday !


1. Which U.S. president signed the law making Martin Luther  King Jr. Day a 
national holiday?
  a. - Bill Clinton
  b. - Jimmy Carter
  c. - Ronald Reagan
  d. - George Bush
2. Which is the only fruit NOT native to North  America?
  a. - peaches
  b. - cranberries
  c. - blueberries
  d. - Concord grapes
3. What is the official fish of eight U.S.  states?
  a. - largemouth bass
  b. - salmon
  c. - brook trout
  d. - catfish
4. In the 1997 movie "Titanic", whose hands are seen when Jack  draws a 
picture of Rose wearing her diamond necklace?
  a. - Kate Winslet's
  b. - Leonardo DiCaprio's
  c. - James Cameron's
  d. - Billy Zane's
5. How many baby teeth do humans normally have?
  a. - 28
  b. - 32
  c. - 20
  d. - 24
6. Which U.S. president appeared on the cover of  "Cosmopolitan" magazine as 
a young man kissing his Girlfriend?
  a. - Ronald Reagan
  b. - Richard Nixon
  c. - Gerald Ford
  d. - John F. Kennedy
7. What is the name of the three-headed dog that guards the  Sorcerer's Stone 
in J.K. Rowling's "Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's  Stone"?
  a. - Norbert
  b. - Hedwig
  c. - Scabbers
  d. - Fluffy
8. What color was the White House's Red Room when Dolley  Madison was First 
Lady?
  a. - blue
  b. - red
  c. - yellow
  d. - white
9. In Steven Spielberg's 1975 movie "Jaws", what was the name  of Quint's 
boat?
  a. - Dolphin
  b. - Beachcomber
  c. - Orca
  d. - Great White

10. What actress got her own TV series after she sent a  network executive 
two dozen Krispy Kreme donuts?
  a. - Paris Hilton
  b. - Kristie Alley
  c. - Ashlee Simpson
  d. - Jessica Simpson
11. What book was Mark David Chapman carrying when he shot  John Lennon?
  a. - Of Mice and Men
  b. - The Catcher in the Rye
  c. - Crime and Punishment
  d. - A Farewell to Arms
12. What was the original name of the Bank of  America?
  a. - Miner's Mutual
  b. - The Bank of Italy
  c. - California Mutual
  d. - The Bank of California
13. What Hollywood star was ranked first among actors on the  American Film 
Institute's list of the greatest screen legends of the 20th  century?
  a. - Elizabeth Taylor
  b. - Lauren Bacall
  c. - Humphrey Bogart
  d. - Audrey Hepburn
14. Of the following choices who was the first king to be  called "The 
Great"?
  a. - Alexander III of Macedonia
  b. - Peter of Russia
  c. - Catherine of Russia
  d. - Alfred of England
15. Which was the first American state to officially abolish  slavery?
  a. - New York
  b. - Pennsylvania
  c. - Rhode Island
  d. - Vermont
16. What is a cross between a corgi and a dachshund  called?
  a. - coschund
  b. - dorgi
  c. - dasgi
  d. - corshund
17. What is the lowest value of paper currency ever issued by  the U.S. 
government?
  a. - 50 cents
  b. - 25 cents
  c. - 1 cent
  d. - 3 cents
18. Wreaths made of what plant were awarded to the winning  athletes at the 
Nemean games in ancient Greece?
  a. - Olives
  b. - Grapes
  c. - Celery
  d. - Asparagus
19. What was the initial budget allocated in 1939 for research  and 
development of the atomic bomb?
  a. - $6,000
  b. - $500,000
  c. - $1 million
  d. - $50,000
20. What color was named after a bloody 19th century European  battle?
  a. - Crimson
  b. - Ebony
  c. - magenta
  d. - Indigo
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. – c
2. – a
3. – c
4. – c
5. – c
6. – c
7. – d
8. – c
9. – c
10. – b
11. – b
12. – b
13. – c
14. – a
15. – d
16. – b
17. – d
18. – c
19. – a
20. - c


----------

